# murray darling python



## evanj98 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,
Im looking at gettin my first python im thinking a murray darling i would just like to get all the info possible such as housing and just general facts 
thanx


----------



## ashisnothereman (Jul 26, 2009)

if you get a hatchy, get a storage tub to house her in as she will grow very quickly. there is a guide in general herps to make a good 'click clack'
feed at least once a week, give water bowl, warm one side to 32C with heat cord or heat mat on a thermostat. i have a 50w heat cord with a matstat thermostat. i plan on getting another snake so thats why im using heat cord.

give her hides and stuff to climb and use the search button to get more info.


----------



## stiffler (Jul 26, 2009)

Untitled Document
This link has alot of information about MD's. They are the best carpet you can get to start off with.


----------



## evanj98 (Jul 26, 2009)

thanx very helpful the both of u


----------



## evanj98 (Jul 31, 2009)

bump 
still whant mre info lol


----------

